# Como diseñar un monitor de estudio desde cero



## juanfilas

Hola a todos, hoy vamos a ver algunos tips para tener en cuenta a la hora de diseñar y construir un monitor de estudio, esto también es aplicable a bafles para el hogar donde queremos escuchar la música con el mayor realismo posible, osea, lo que el músico quiso transmitir (el sonidista también influye). Hoy en día estamos acostumbrados a escuchar unos graves retumbones y agudos chillosos por que es lo que los grandes fabricantes quieren imponer, esto es por dos razones una es simplemente MODA, lo que aumenta las ventas, y la otra es que es mucho mas barato de fabricar, con su consiguiente aumento de ganancias. Ojo, no piensen que nuestros monitores no van a reproducir graves, cuando los escuchamos no solo tienen buenos graves, sino que muy limpios y claros, logrando escuchar muchos mas detalles de lo normal o “standar” Hoy vamos a acabar con esta monotonía y vamos a crear un bafle que reproduzca con la mínima distorsión lineal y no lineal (respuesta en frecuencia y distorsión armónica) aunque la primera en el caso de un monitor de estudio es la mas importante (ojo no quiero decir que la distorsión no lineal no sea importante).
Que se necesita en un monitor de estudio? Primero es el espacio, por lo general es lugar es chico así que no podemos meter una columna enorme, segundo, que su respuesta sea lo mas lineal posible, sino nuestro monitor va a reproducir distinto a lo que el micrófono capta, tercero, no necesitan mucha potencia, es preferible sacrificar potencia por calidad de sonido y ultimo que su distorsión armónica sea baja, para que suenen realistas y facilitarle el trabajo tanto al músico como al sonidista.
Pero todo esto nos suena primero a: voy a gastar una fortuna y voy a trabajar como esclavo para que quede bien… Lo primero no es cierto, en el estado actual del arte hay excelentes transductores a muy buenos precios, las maderas usadas son las mismas que para cualquier otro bafle y el resto es todo trabajo y tiempo, así que si… van a trabajar no como esclavos, pero si mucho si desean buenos resultados.
Vamos a empezar con la selección de los transductores, en este caso el nivel que buscaba era medio, cosa que el resultado final no sea demasiado caro, pero con un equilibrio precio rendimiento excelente, el woofer que cumple ampliamente con esto es el peerless Nomex HDS 830875 de 6.5´´ ya hablamos de este woofer acá: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...o-6-5-vifa-xt25-dq25-peerless-810103-a-45754/

Asi que no vamos a entrar en detalles, este es el woofer:

Ver el archivo adjunto 42151

Su respuesta es limpia y llana, lo que facilita el cruce, su distorsión armónica es excelente y lo único que lo diferencia de woofers de 200-300 dólares es solamente su distorsión por íntermodulación que igualmente es muy buena.
El tweeter elegido es el Peerless 810103, es un tweeter domo textil de 1´´ al igual que el woofer ya hablamos en el link pasado anteriormente, para resumir, respuesta extremadamente llana (ya van a ver cuando compare la medición hecha con el tweeter sin empotrar y empotrado…) y una muy buena distorsión armónica, es un tweeter discontinuado, pero gracias a esto sale cuatro veces menos que hace dos años… realmente vale la pena..

Este es el tweeter:

Ver el archivo adjunto 42146

Un problema que muchos desconocen cuando arman bafles es la difracción que causan los bordes, tanto del bafle como de los transductores (por dos efectos distintos), el primero es que en cada borde por pequeño que sea, se causa interferencia constructiva y destructiva dependiendo de la frecuencia, como a altas frecuencias las longitudes de onda son más cortas este efecto se magnifica en el tweeter, acá podemos ver dos respuestas en frecuencia del mismo tweeter (el mismo de este proyecto), sin empotrar y empotrado:

Ver el archivo adjunto 42148

Ver el archivo adjunto 44761

Como pueden ver, la diferencia es abismal, SOLO POR NO EMPOTRAR EL TWEETER!
Así que si o si hay que empotrarlo, ya se que es trabajo de mas pero es totalmente necesario, no tanto en el woofer, aunque también es recomendable.
El otro problema de difracción lo vemos en los bordes de los bafles y este ataca a los graves y medios pero no a los agudos, el problema viene dado en que, cuando un woofer reproduce frecuencias cuyas longitudes de onda son mas grandes que el cono del mismo, el woofer radia en todas las direcciones por igual (4pi radianes) pero cuando las longitudes de onda se acercan al diámetro del woofer, empieza a radiar solo en una dirección (2pi radianes) haciendo que tengamos una ganancia en db. Entre los 150 y 3000hz aproximadamente, el borde del bafle es el que limita esta frecuencia y es el que nos va a definir en cuantos decibeles nos va a aumentar la respuesta y a que frecuencia. Disminuir este problema es mas un arte que una ciencia, hay varias reviews de formas y sus efectos, mi recomendación son bordes redondeados o con ángulos, bafles lo mas finos posibles, que el woofer no este en la mitad del bafle, sino a un lado o hacia arriba o abajo. Acá hay una foto del frente de los monitores con los bordes tratados para disminuir la difracción por borde:

Ver el archivo adjunto 44347

Y ya que vimos madera por primera vez, vamos a centrarnos en esta y la construcción.
El mejor material para trabajar es el MDF, creo que también se conoce como”fibrofacil” o “DM” sus propiedades mecánicas y acústicas son sobresalientes y el único problema que tiene es la humedad, pero como veremos mas adelante, esto se soluciona con un buen trabajo de pintura. Para volúmenes menores a 16 litros con 18mm de espesor sobra, y el frente siempre doble (36mm en este caso) Para volúmenes mayores ya es recomendable 22mm y frente de 44mm o 18mm y algunos refuerzos. En este caso el volumen calculado con LspCad fue de 15 litros, para empezar a calcular el volumen y el tubo de sintonía recomiendo para los principiantes usar WinISD que es gratuito y muy fácil de usar y los resultados que da son muy similares a los del LspCad con la única diferencia de que en LspCAD se puede simular la sala en la que van a ir ubicados los bafles. Para calcular el volumen solo necesitamos los parámetros T/S del woofer, hay varios post donde explican como medirlos.
El tubo de sintonía debe ser lo suficientemente ancho para que no se produzcan ruidos por la velocidad del aire pero también a mas ancho mas largo, así que hay que buscar un equilibrio, para woofers hasta 7-8´´ con 51mm de diámetro sobra, como ven en la foto, en la punta del tubo de sintonía hay un refuerzo, este es para que no vibre (aumenta su frecuencia fundamental) este no es 100% necesario, pero si lo pueden hacer va a sumar su grano de arena para una respuesta ideal. Para este woofer y 15litros de volumen el tubo es de 51mm de diámetro x 125mm de largo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 43655

Las placas van pegadas con cola de carpintero nada mas, ningún tornillo excepto para atornillar los transductores y bornera, se van a sorprender de la dureza del pegado de la cola, una vez que seca bien olvídense de despegarlo, ni a martillazos van a poder. Obviamente las caras a pegar tienen que estar perfectamente limpias, secas y perfectamente paralelas entre si.

Ver el archivo adjunto 43656

Una vez que armamos todos los laterales y la placa trasera con su correspondiente tubo de sintonía (si los monitores van pegados a una pared ubicarlo en el frente, lo ideal es atrás por si se llegase a producir un ruido aerodinámico estando atrás se escucha mucho menos) procedemos a aplicar los aislantes acústicos. Hay muchos tipos, pero después de probar varios lo ideal es la guata y el fieltro usados en conjunto, si no consiguen fieltro con la guata sola basta, jamás usen lana de vidrio, esta tiene pequeñísimas fibras que con el movimiento del woofer vuelan por el tubo de sintonía y terminan en nuestros pulmones causando todo tipo de daños. No hay que pasarse con los aislantes, una capa de 10mm de fieltro en todas las caras menos el frente y una de 20mm de guata sobra, jamás poner nada en el espacio entre el woofer y tubo de sintonía, ya que sino todo lo calculado se modifica, en la foto pueden ver el fondo terminado, luego de unas pruebas tuve que retirar un poco de guata, afinando la capa.

Ver el archivo adjunto 44348

Ver el archivo adjunto 44349

Para construir el frente simplemente pegamos dos laminas y sobre estas hacemos los huecos para el tweeter y woofer, los rebajes para empotrarlos, y los bordes en Angulo o curvos para bajar la difracción por borde, acá no hay ningún secreto... lima, escofina, lijas y mucha, mucha paciencia, tiene que quedar perfectamente liso y los rebajes planos para que apoyen perfectamente los transductores.
En este caso la parte trasera la enchape en color roble oscuro y el frente lo pinte, así que trabaje las piezas por separado y luego las uní, si van a pintar todo, peguen el frente, cierren todos los huecos con cinta y lijen bien para que quede parejo y pintar todo junto, una vez que la pintura esta uniforme, líjenla primero con lija del 400 y luego sin presión con lija del 1000, van a ver como mejora el acabado. Luego una parte importantísima, la protección contra la humedad y rayones, en este caso aplique seis manos de laca satinada, con esto basta para todos los días apoyen cosas arriba y no se rallen, además de que los protege contra posibles caídas de líquidos…
Ya tenemos terminado el bafle, calculado el volumen y tubo de sintonía, colocamos los transductores y viene la mejor parte y la que más dolores de cabeza nos va a causar, la medición y el cálculo del filtro.

Lamentablemente acá llegamos a un punto de inflexión en el post, los que tienen equipo de medición pueden seguir adelante con cualquier transductor, los que no, pueden leer para aprender o copiar exactamente el filtro usando exactamente los mismos transductores, en fin… sigamos
Armamos el bafle sin ningún filtro, en la bornera solo conectamos el woofer y el tweeter sacamos los cables de conexión por el tubo de sintonía, conectamos el woofer al amplificador y ponemos música o un tono de unos 60hz a buen volumen un rato largo, esto es por que el woofer nuevo al estar sin movimiento mucho tiempo se endurece un poco la araña y la suspensión cambiándonos los parámetros T/S, a esto se le llama “ablande” hay gente que cree que es inútil, mi experiencia es que conviene hacerlo, no 2 días como dicen muchos, pero si por lo menos 30 minutos para asegurarnos que la medición que hagamos posteriormente sea lo mas fiel posible al futuro.
Con el bafle en un pie, en una sala lo mas anecoica posible o en el exterior medimos el woofer y el tweeter, si quieren asegurarse de no quemar el tweeter pongan un capacitor de por lo menos 30uF en serie con el tweeter, como los programas de medición comparan señal entrante con lo captado por el micrófono, no importa como influye en la señal este capacitor siempre y cuando tomemos como referencia la señal a la entrada del tweeter y no antes del capacitor a la salida del amplificador. La medición se hace en el woofer y sin mover nada de lugar el tweeter, lo estándar es medir a un metro a la altura del tweeter, como no todos nosotros tenemos una cámara anecoica y a un metro la respuesta va a ser bastante caótica, conviene para calcular el filtro medir a menos distancia, en mi caso mido a la altura del tweeter a unos 50-60cm que es donde la respuesta se suaviza lo suficiente como para que el LspCAD pueda trabajar bien.

Ver el archivo adjunto 44759

Esa es la función de transferencia del woofer:

Ver el archivo adjunto 44760

Y esta la del tweeter:

Ver el archivo adjunto 44761

Como ven, la distorsión lineal es excelente. Una vez que tenemos las mediciones hay que exportarlas a un archivo .frd que es el estándar usado en todos los programas de calculo de filtros, para la medición de respuesta de frecuencia (función de transferencia) uso sweepscope y para medir la fase e impedancia uso el modulo de LspCAD “JustLMS” pueden usar cualquier programa siempre y cuando se pueda exportar la grafica a .frd
Importamos los valores obtenidos en LspCAD y empezamos a diseñar el filtro, al principio hay que tener mas o menos idea de lo que queremos, por ejemplo, sabiendo las frecuencias de resonancia podemos ir sabiendo el punto de cruce, viendo lo medido sabemos como responde cada transductor, etc. Lo ideal en un monitor, en el cual vamos a tener dos transductores nada mas, además de un bajo volumen por lo general conviene bajar lo mas posible el cruce, por ejemplo en este caso que el tweeter tiene 1100hz de fs, el corte se diseño a 2500hz, el doble aproximadamente de fs, lo ideal es un poco mas del doble, pero como el filtro es de 3er orden para el tweeter pude bajar hasta 2500hz sin problemas, si hubiese sido de 2do orden el filtro hubiese convenido cortar a 3000hz.
El woofer se corto en 2do orden para mejorar la interacción entre transductores, además de que es plano hasta 10000hz…Una vez calculado el filtro usamos el optimizador de LspCAD para suavizar la respuesta (hace milagros) y vemos como nos quedo el filtro:
Así quedo el filtro en este caso:




Y así quedo la respuesta simulada:



La mueca a 1000hz es un error de la medición que se da en muchos micrófonos al medir a menos de 50cm, acá se habla del tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/index49.html 
No le den importancia, ya van a ver de que cuando midamos a un metro va a desaparecer. 
Armamos el filtro, acuérdense de separar lo máximo posible las bobinas y usar estas planillas para su posición: http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/coils.htm para que no interfieran entre ellas. Conectamos afuera y ahora si, medimos el sistema entero a un metro de distancia, no metan el filtro dentro del bafle por que a veces hay que hacer correcciones:


----------



## juanfilas

Esta es la respuesta final medida a un metro:

Ver el archivo adjunto 45259
Como vemos quedo muy plano, además de que la distorsión es excelente en todo momento, hasta en el punto de cruce que suele aumentar un poco. Una vez que medimos y estamos satisfechos con los resultados es hora de escuchar música, una vez que tenemos los datos objetivos recién pasamos a lo subjetivo, lo primero que uno nota cuando escucha un bafle de estos es que los medios están muy altos… POR QUE DEBEN SER ASI, como estamos mal acostumbrados a los equipos de toda la vida, un monitor de esta categoría suena raro, pero la buena noticia es que cuando escuchamos mas de unas horas ya se nos adapta el oído y empezamos a notar detalles que antes no escuchábamos. Y cuando descubrimos esto ya es tarde, nunca mas van a querer escuchar un bafle berreta.
Este monitor de 15litros tiene su f3 (punto en que la respuesta baja de 3db. en graves y ahí se dice que se dejan de escuchar los mismos) es de 47hz… sorprende la profundidad de los mismos para tan poca caja, además de que sabemos que son graves REALES y no SOBREDIMENSIONADOS, realmente vale la pena hacer el gasto (que como dije antes, en este caso no es tanto) ya que si uno los cuida y están bien armados duran toda la vida, o por lo menos 15 años. 
Bueno, espero que hayan disfrutado del post, les aclaro algunas cosas:
- Me parece que están todos los datos para copiarlos, yo me dedico a esto y es un diseño comercial, no tengo ningún problema en que los copien siempre y cuando sea para uso PERSONAL, en caso de que vea que alguien copio el diseño para venderlos haré las denuncias correspondientes
- Si falta algún dato, o tienen cualquier pregunta se las contestare sin problemas.
- A los moderadores: se que hay algunas fotos repetidas en otros post, pero son para ayudar a entender el tema, simplemente pido una excepción para que se queden acá y el post sea mas fácil de leer

Espero que sirva para que todos de a poco mejoremos nuestros equipos y empecemos a disfrutar mejor la música que tanto amamos, como siempre sigo, ningún bafle jamás va a reproducir como una voz, guitarra, violín o cualquier instrumento al “natural” así que recomiendo que cuando puedan vallan a ver música en vivo, si es posible sin amplificación, esto educa el oído y vamos a poder discernir mejor si nuestro equipo esta reproduciendo correctamente.

A disfrutar!

Ver el archivo adjunto 46206

Ver el archivo adjunto 46209

Saludos 

Juan


----------



## Cacho

¡Muy lindo post!
Gracias por compartirlo

Sólo una pregunta: Hablabas de que estos woofers que usaste se diferenciaban de otros de 200 o 300 dólares, pero... ¿Cuánto cuestan estos?.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Hola cacho, gracias por el comentario, hablo de precios en usa, estos salen U$S 50, cuatro veces menos y el tweeter unos U$S 15, en argentina hay que calcular un poco mas del doble lamentablemente, pero bue... la relacion sigue, un transductor de U$S 200 en usa aca sale U$S 450...

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que te puedo decir???? 
Ahhh...sí!!!! 
     
     

Sinceramente...muy buen laburo! Excelente la respuesta y excelente el acabado....una verdadera BELLEZA de diseño!!!!!!!

PD: Si bien vos has optimizado los filtros con el LSPCad....me pone de la nuca que las pendientes de corte de los filtros sean diferentes   ....no tenés a mano el diagrama de fase, sobre todo en el punto de corte?


----------



## DanielU

Muy buen trabajo!


----------



## juanfilas

gracias Eduardo, las pendientes son diferentes desde antes de la optimización por ser distinto el orden de los filtros, igualmente la fase se ve en la gráfica de función de transferencia, en linea punteada (no le des bola a menos de 1000hz que no media ahi), ademas de que despúes de la optimización siempre toco un poco yo para que los valores sean "reales" osea no demasiado grandes y estandar. Justo en el punto de cruce tenes un desfasaje de 180° pero a 2600hz es totalmente inaudible y no causa fatiga, ademas, es mejor un desfasaje que empeorar la distorión lineal en este caso. Otra cosa interesante es que estos transductores casi reproducen en fase por casualidad (menos de 35° de diferencia) el desfasaje es causado totalmente por el filtro.

saludos

Juan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> gracias Eduardo, las pendientes son diferentes desde antes de la optimización por ser distinto el orden de los filtros, igualmente la fase se ve en la gráfica de función de transferencia, en linea punteada


OK...ya la ví   



juanfilas dijo:


> Justo en el punto de cruce tenes un desfasaje de 180° pero a 2600hz es totalmente inaudible y no causa fatiga, ademas, es mejor un desfasaje que empeorar la distorión lineal en este caso.


Seeep...pero justo las salidas están un oposición de fase en ese punto del espectro. Se me ocurre que deberías hacer una medición de campo cercano para cada driver y luego componerlas en el soft...para ver que te sale...por que hay un piquito de atenuación muy pequeño en el punto de cruce, aunque puede estar interviniendo el campo reverberante   


juanfilas dijo:


> Otra cosa interesante es que estos transductores casi reproducen en fase por casualidad (menos de 35° de diferencia) el desfasaje es causado totalmente por el filtro.


Eso es bueno, por que con los filtros de diferente orden, uno te desfasa 90º mas que el otro...

Ya que probemos mi microfono   quiero medir la diferencia de fase entre el woofer y el medio-alto de mi casa, por que según el WinISD tengo 360º de desfasaje en el punto de corte...y a eso apuntaba con la pregunta...


----------



## juanfilas

ezavalla dijo:


> Ya que probemos mi microfono   quiero medir la diferencia de fase entre el woofer y el medio-alto de mi casa, por que según el WinISD tengo 360º de desfasaje en el punto de corte...y a eso apuntaba con la pregunta...


 
y si, vas a tener que medir la fase si o si, por que sino el programa que uses te va a dar una respuesta totalmente distinta a la que midas despues, ya que solo tomaria la fase del filtro y no de los transductores, hay un monton de programas para medir fase, vos no vas a tener problemas calculo  

Buena la observación del pequeño valle en la zona del cruce, sip existe esa atenuacíon (buen ojo Edu  ) no es por el campo reberverante, es realmente muy pequeña 1-2 db de la media asi que es inescuchable, el problema se me dio por que si lo dejaba completamente llano la bobina en paralelo al tweeter se achicaba mucho (ya asi es de 0.25mH) y la impedancia bajaba demasiado, a menos de 3ohm y no hiba a haber amplificador que aguantara bien, es todo un tema el filtro, a veces hay que sacrificar algunas cosas por otras, pero, como es tan pequeña la diferencia, y en una sala se vuelve caotica la respuesta, una variación de 1 db es mucho menor a las diferencias que reproducen los transductores y si ves en promedio se compensa con las otras zonas de la gráfica dando como resultado en promedio una respuesta muy plana.

Podria haber solucionado el problema usando filtros de mayor orden, pero no era la idea, ademas de perder coherencia entre transductores y encarecer el proyecto

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK, está bien! De todas formas es un trabajo ESPECTACULAR, y el acabado del MDF del baffle me pone reloco. Creo que voy a tener que buscar laca negra para pintar los míos, por que te han quedado muy bonitos!

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

el pintado es todo un tema, yo a estos les di seis manos de pintura negra mate y arriba seis manos de laca satinada, entre todas las manos mucha lija del 400 y las manos finales de 1000.
si te gusto el acabado de estos con los que estoy armando ahora te vas a caer de cul como dicen acá en mendoza, pero es sorpresa....

solo dos palabras... "negro piano" (minimo para la calidad de transductores que van en el


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan: A la laca la aplicás con soplete o con pincel?


----------



## juanfilas

con pincel, como hay que lijar mucho todo, no importan las imperfecciones ya que las comes con la lija. Siempre que lijes usa un taquito de madera para que la lija apoye perfectamete perpendicular a la placa y la fuerza sea uniforme, sino queda mal. Lo que te recomiendo es que practiques en una tablita hasta que logres el resultado deseado, una vez que lo tengas recien pasas al bafle. Yo antes de pintar cualquier bafle (o mueble) uso antes una placa para ver como queda, parece fácil pero es un trabajo bastante duro, en estos monitores tarde mucho mas en enchapar y pintar que en la construcción (y eso que tenia varios angulos que hay que lijar muchísimo)

cualquier duda pregunta tranquilo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Muchas gracias!
Y si, siempre uso un taco para soportar la lija, por que si nó, varía la presión de los dedos y queda cualquier cosa....pero siendo a pincel, es mucho más facil, ya que no yengo que gastar en soplete y compresor  
Si consigo la pintura, te molesto de nuevo.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Un trabajo... TERRIBLE!!! *FELICITACIONES JUAN!!*   

Esa terminación de los bafles es para envidiar!!! Jamás se me había ocurrido enchapar manualmente el MDF!
La verdad que este trabajo está *EXCELENTE*, impecable. Así es como se hacen las cosas, con *AMOR, PROLIJIDAD, y DEDICACIÓN!!*

Muchas gracias por este GRAN aporte.
Mis felicitaciones, una vez más. 

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

gracias tavo, y como vos decis, a mis trabajos intento menterle lo mejor en todo, no solamente acusticamente hablando, sino en terminaciones y durabilidad (y eso que estos son unos monitores relativamente baratos). Al mdf le podes hacer de todo, es lo mas versatil que hay.


----------



## tatajara

Buen aporte y te quedaron de 10 esas cajas, son muy lindas

Saludos tatajara


----------



## juanfilas

nuevos transductores para los próximos monitores, cono de carbono revestido en celulosa, 0.4mH de inductancia, +-6.5mm de recorrido LINEAL! y -+10mm máximo, fs de 28hz  cono de 145cm2 de área de pistón en un 6.5´´  100w continuos y un enorme motor SD1 con mucho cobre bien puesto para reducir al mínimo la distorsión no lineal, por intermodulación y es uno de los parlantes con mejor respuesta transitoria del mundo (si no es el mejor), realmente Scan Speak SABE LO QUE HACE, es un transductor con mas de 15 años en el mercado, eso habla de lo bueno que es. lo único malo... es un transductor muy difícil de domar... al ser de cono rígido hay que corregir con el crossover una subida de 3db a partir de 1000hz... pero esto nos abre la ventana para corregir también la difracción por borde atraves del crossover. El proyecto es bastante ambicioso así que va a ser lento. pero cuando tenga adelantos sobo info  







saludos


----------



## Dano

Generás muy buena expectativa, tienen una pinta excelente esos transductores.


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> Que te puedo decir????
> Ahhh...sí!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sinceramente...muy buen laburo! Excelente la respuesta y excelente el acabado....una verdadera BELLEZA de diseño!!!!!!!
> 
> PD: Si bien vos has optimizado los filtros con el LSPCad....me pone de la nuca que las pendientes de corte de los filtros sean diferentes   ....no tenés a mano el diagrama de fase, sobre todo en el punto de corte?



Para mí t*AM*b*IÉN*. Digamos que eso está dentro de los "DO NOT!".
Como poner 4 modelos diferentes de ruedas en el mismo auto.


----------



## juanfilas

mmm no entiendo kebra, muchos de los proyectos que arme la mejor solución fue poner distintas pendientes para una buena integración y en otros casos por que era la unica solución viable para que las distintas distorsiones sean lo mas bajas posibles... he visto muchisimos proyectos y bafles comerciales con distintas pendientes y ninguno de ellos con problemas a causa de esto.


----------



## Kebra

juanfilas dijo:


> mmm no entiendo kebra, muchos de los proyectos que arme la mejor solución fue poner distintas pendientes para una buena integración y en otros casos por que era la unica solución viable para que las distintas distorsiones sean lo mas bajas posibles... he visto muchisimos proyectos y bafles comerciales con distintas pendientes y ninguno de ellos con problemas a causa de esto.



A mí me pasó algo similar cuando armaba los míos, encontré que poniendo el midbass en 1º orden y el tweeter en 2º obtenía una respuesta aparentemente buena. Pero los libros dicen que eso no se hace. Es mas, cuando lo leí (en un libro viejito) hasta lo ponían como un cartel "BIOHAZARD!" 
Entonces lo hice como se debe. Seguramente alguien tendrá la explicación científica posta, yo la verdad no me detuve a buscarla.

Andar iban a andar. El sonido no es el mismo, pero iban a escucharse. Hace mucho que estoy off-audio por el trabajo, y realmente no recuerdo con precisión, pero si no me equivoco había poca diferencia usando y sin usar red Zobel por ejemplo.  

Tengo que releer mis propios post para acordarme


----------



## juanfilas

mmm, a mi me parece que es por el tema de la forma y dirección del lobulo de emisión, pero como te dije antes, la mayoria de las cajas de reputación (Focal, ProAc, B&W, Tannoy, etc) usan pendientes distintas en casi todos sus modelos (mas que nada 2do orden en woofer y 3er o 4to orden en tweeter), en este caso tuve que usar 2do y 3er orden y te aseguro que la imagen sonora es excelente, en el proyecto nuevo tuve que usar 3er orden para los dos transductores, pero por los valores que use, el Q es un poco distinto en cada rama, no es parecido a ninguno "standar", quedo cerca de un Butterworth pero no exactamete ya que los transductores no estan perfectamente en fase en la frecuencia de cruce (igualmente no hay ni 10° de diferencia) en fin, busca el paper donde lo leiste y lo analizamos, pero me parece que son ideas erroneas, o matematicamente es "elegante" pero en la realidad la elegancia se la dejamos al sastre.

saludos!


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Que increible el color que toman los bafles, ese color negro brillante da una elegancia y una estetica increible, a mi me gustaria intentar algo parecido con aglomerado, ya he investigado bastante sobre como trabajarlo pero nose que pintura utilizar, tu utilizas acrilico? y encima laca? aqui una muestra de mas o menos lo que deseo hacer solo en cuanto a la pintura

, que odisea creo que me espera


----------



## juanfilas

En este post esta bastante hablado de como pinto los bafles, leelo que vas a sacar buena info: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-parte-2-a-50393/


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Gracias  bueno hasta ahora y con la busqueda de internet pienso pintar asi :

Sellador, luego acrilico y luego laca poliuretanica, dando el respectivo lijado entre manos, pero nose que problema puede haber con las bases del acrilico y laca poliuretania pues algunas son a agua y otras a base de solvente


----------



## juanfilas

mmm, ahí me mataste ya que yo uso pinturas y lacas siempre a base de solvente... otro pintor con mas conocimiento te podrá explicar

Saludos

Juan


----------



## martincho5002

Hola Juan, queria consultarte dos cosas, por un lado las medidas de las cajas que contruiste en este proyecto y por otro lado respecto del armado de los filtros si es necesario montarlos sobre una plaqueta y si es asi donde conviene colocarla, ah, me olvidaba, tenes alguna foto de las conexiones internas y la bornera de salida trasera? Muchas gracias. Saludos! Martin


----------



## juanfilas

Hola Martincho, lamentablemente se descontinuaron estos tweeters por lo que es imposible armar estos monitores, por favor confirmame si tenes los mismos sino, estamos fritos.
El bafle tiene 15L de volumen interno.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Completando lo de Juan .. lo importante es el volumen interno .
Como dimensionar ? 
Con las medidas de los parlantes en mano , dimensionas el frente y luego sacas la profundidad.

PD: menos mal que los discontinuaron , que fresado imposible!!!


----------



## ramiro77

Los truncados no se quedan atrás... Hacen muy lindos parlantes estos vagos de Peerless pero en cierto punto son de terror.
Igual menos mal que no se les ocurrió incursionar con formas como dobles radios o cosas así, que son peores aún...


----------



## arnaldonanno05

¡buenas! cambiando un poquito el tema, se pueden ahorrar un poquito de trabajo en el empotrado utilizando una lamina de mdf del mismo grosor que tienen los driver´s a empotrar y pegarlo a la cara frontal. saludos


----------



## juanfilas

arnaldonanno05 dijo:


> ¡buenas! cambiando un poquito el tema, se pueden ahorrar un poquito de trabajo en el empotrado utilizando una lamina de mdf del mismo grosor que tienen los driver´s a empotrar y pegarlo a la cara frontal. saludos



Hacer eso es mas trabajo que usar la fresadora! ademas de que los woofers sulen no tener la misma profundidad que los tweeters en el fresado.

Saludos!


----------



## Kowaky

Coincido con @juanfilas que se ve que es un Master en el tema, de pronto se pueda y es muy valido para realizar Subwoofers, pero esto es cuando se carecen de ciertas herramientas para realizar un buen Ruteado, sea manual o computarizado, para un Monitor de Audio, se debe ser muy exigente en la elaboración, perforado y ruteado del mismo, porque estos son de diferentes gamas, y entre mas prolijos queden así mismo se asemejaran a los de alta gama, quiero realizarme unos bien lujosos, el dilema es que  tweeter elegir para estos mismos


----------



## epxaudio

Amigos saludos ,,,, les comento que para acabados de lujo y pintar cajas acusticas relucientes ,,, Recomiendo pintura acrilica "" PINTURA AUTOMOTRIZ "" ,,, claro esta ,, la caja debe ser bien trabajada con anterioridad ,,, sellar todas las imperfecciones y que no quede pero ni una rallita ,,, luego les das un rociado con fondo acrilico unas 2 manos y lijas ,, luego le agregas el color  de tu preferencia y tambien en acrilico ,,, una rociada abundante y vuelves a lijar y por ultimo para el brillo ,, una rociada de transparente acrilico ,,,, esperas unos dias para que la pintura se cristalice muy bien y vuelves a lijar y le sacas el brillo con cera para acabado automotriz ,, Esto es mucho trabajo a realizar pero es el mejor acabado que le puedes dar ,,, queda como un espejo de reluciente  ,, En mis tiempos cuando fabrique cajas a pedido aerografie muchas con dibujos e imagenes ,,, eran un obra de arte ,,, pero ay que cuidarlas mucho de rayones y golpes  ,,, y todo este trabajo lo debes realizar con pistola a aire ,,, saludos al foro "" epxaudio ""


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kowaky dijo:


> para un Monitor de Audio, se debe ser muy exigente en la elaboración, perforado y ruteado del mismo, porque estos son de diferentes gamas, y entre mas prolijos queden así mismo se asemejaran a los de alta gama


El que se asemejen a baffles de "alta gama" no tiene ninguna importancia técnica aunque tal vez sí estética. El problema real es el que muestra Juan algunos posts más atrás donde se puede apreciar el ripple en la respuestas en frecuencias altas debido a que el tweeter no está empotrado y que se debe a que el desnivel de la platina respecto al frente del baffle es una causa adicional de difracción.

El tema de la "audibilidad de la difracción" es algo que aún está en duda, sobre todo cuando el sonido interactúa con la sala de escucha, pero a fin de cuentas no cuesta nada hacer las cosas bien y no agregar distorsiones en forma gratuita.


----------



## Kowaky

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El que se asemejen a baffles de "alta gama" no tiene ninguna importancia técnica aunque tal vez sí estética. El problema real es el que muestra Juan algunos posts más atrás donde se puede apreciar el ripple en la respuestas en frecuencias altas debido a que el tweeter no está empotrado y que se debe a que el desnivel de la platina respecto al frente del baffle es una causa adicional de difracción.
> 
> El tema de la "audibilidad de la difracción" es algo que aún está en duda, sobre todo cuando el sonido interactúa con la sala de escucha, pero a fin de cuentas no cuesta nada hacer las cosas bien y no agregar distorsiones en forma gratuita.


 

Dr. Zoidberg gracias por la aclaración, soy solo un aficionado a este tema, si a eso me refería, a que se asemejen mas estéticamente, pero en cuanto a color, madera, ruteado, terminados y cosas así, si en eso si hay mucha razón cuando no se empotra bien tanto el tweeter y parlante, afecta ciertas frecuencias altas por esa misma razón, por eso decía es valido pero en un Subwoofer que no hay tanto problema, en un monitor si es mucho mas complicado realizar, si no se tienen conocimientos claros, materiales de muy buena calidad, al igual de algunas herramientas para su elaboración, es mejor realizar otro tipo de audio, por eso yo aun no he realizado algún monitor de audio propio para mi estudio, porque hay que saber realizar muchas mediciones, pero poco a poco se va aprendiendo y mas con un master como @juanfilas


----------



## lisandro_maciel

Hola gente, hace tiempo que vengo participando de los post de manera pasiva, aprendiendo y comprendiendo de algunos principios de la electroacustica (cada vez me doy cuenta de mi conocimentos son casi nulos) pero estoy aquí para aprender, despues de tantas bueltas, me decidi a contruir algo, vi una oportunidad de compra en el exterior y le di para adelante, compre 2 VIFA MA26WR-09-04 , son NOS pero, antes de comprarlos ya tenia el datasheet de los mismos y me puse a jugar un poco con el winISD.Viendo un poco las curvas me empiezo a entusiasmar, y entonces….!!!! me digo.. Bass reflex o infinita….Aquí realmente no tengo capacidad de analisis para ver pro y contras, solo aprecio a favor de la bass reflex que vaja en frecuencias de una manera en mi caso nunca vista para un 10”, pero tambien veo que el Group delay crece.. y bastante con respecto a la infinita, esto es concluyente?, cuanto es un valor alto para considerarlo mal?
 Por otro lado, una vez definida el tipo de caja falta el resto, tweeter… según la curva de respuesta de frecuencia del 10”, quizas podria cruzarlo entre 2 y 2,5 Khz, estoy equivacado?, si no es asi me aparecen dos posibles candidatos que son, el archifamoso XT25GT30-04 y el no tanto NE25VTS-04, y aca estoy a ciegas, veo que el XT tiene una respuesta mas plana con respecto al NE ? como es eso? se supone que el NE pertenece a una linea superior de Vifa.Solo no me gusta del XT la directividad que tiene, tendria que modificar mi posicion de escucha, y aca viene el problema mayor… el taladrillo, o tanbien llamado picasesos, pajaro carpintero o comunmente “bruja” a secas… imanginense, que si ya me pregunto cien veses, porque compre parlantes nuevos si ya tengo otros, y que encima le tengo que armar los bafles… se imaginan mover muebles de la casa NO NO NO.Ojala me puedan recomendar como para hacer las cosas lo mejor posible, mi intencion es armar algo realmente decente dentro de mis posibilidades economicas, mi intencion es ir aprendiendo mientras avance en la construccion.Les mando un saludo a todos, todo comentario sera bienvenido por mas crudo que sea, mi idea es aprender y armar algo que tenga cierto nivel de calidad, que para mi hace tiempo atrás era solo un sueño.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo te recomiendo que lo primero que hagas seas medir los parámetros T/S de esos parlantes para asegurarte que las simulaciones del WinISD son "correctas". Hay un tema de juanfilas que explica como hacerlo con un cable y unos imanes mas el software LIMP del ARTA.
Con eso recién podemos empezar a conversar, pero andá sabiendo que la máxima frecuencia a la que podés cortar un 10" es de 1370Hz (y eso ya es un poco alto) antes de que el parlante se vuelva muy direccional. Por otra parte, no podés cortar un tweeter a esa frecuencia a menos que uses un xover activo y un tweeter bastante "pulenta" para esto, lo que no es el caso del XT25, así que la tenés medio complicada.
Si los parámetros de los woofers son reales, tienen una hermosa respuesta para caja cerrada, pero todo depende de como diseñes las otras dos vías...


----------



## lisandro_maciel

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo te recomiendo que lo primero que hagas seas medir los parámetros T/S de esos parlantes para asegurarte que las simulaciones del WinISD son "correctas". Hay un tema de juanfilas que explica como hacerlo con un cable y unos imanes mas el software LIMP del ARTA.
> Con eso recién podemos empezar a conversar, pero andá sabiendo que la máxima frecuencia a la que podés cortar un 10" es de 1370Hz (y eso ya es un poco alto) antes de que el parlante se vuelva muy direccional. Por otra parte, no podés cortar un tweeter a esa frecuencia a menos que uses un xover activo y un tweeter bastante "pulenta" para esto, lo que no es el caso del XT25, así que la tenés medio complicada.
> Si los parámetros de los woofers son reales, tienen una hermosa respuesta para caja cerrada, pero todo depende de como diseñes las otras dos vías...


 

Gracias EZ por responder, hare caso a medir los parametros T/S, es verdad, es lo mas correcto.... por otro lado veo que si los parametros son reales haces referencia a una caja cerrada y no a una bass reflex, en este caso seria lo mejor?, por ultimo, al ver el datasheet del parlante el cual muestra una curva de respuesta bastante aceptable hasta 2,5K  asumi que que podia cruzarlo a esa frecuencia, pero me comentas que se vuelve muy direccional, ¿podria ponerse mas direccional que un xt25?, ¿ el ponerse tan direccional me juega en contra? , cabe aclarar que mi sala de escucha es pesima.  ( Quizas haga una pregunta irracional, aclaro que mis conocimientos son basicos).
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lisandro_maciel dijo:


> por otro lado veo que si los parametros son reales haces referencia a una caja cerrada y no a una bass reflex, en este caso seria lo mejor?


No sé si será "lo mejor", pero es mucho más fácil de construir, mucho mas insensible a las variaciones de los parámetros T/S y mucho más fácil de ecualizar si fuese necesario. Por otra parte, el retardo de grupo es bastante menor que para una bass-reflex, y aunque dudo que impacte mucho si lo cortás bien, el sonido será bastante más nitido.



lisandro_maciel dijo:


> por ultimo, al ver el datasheet del parlante el cual muestra una curva de respuesta bastante aceptable hasta 2,5K  asumi que que podia cruzarlo a esa frecuencia, pero me comentas que se vuelve muy direccional, ¿podria ponerse mas direccional que un xt25?, ¿ el ponerse tan direccional me juega en contra?


Y... seguramente sí, por que el XT25 es direccional pero en frecuencias mucho mas altas. Acá estamos hablando de un aumento importante en la direccionalidad en el medio de la banda de mayor sensibilidad del oído (2.5 kHz). Eso es bastante molesto por que se te reduce mucho la amplitud de la imagen, al punto de que el sweet-spot mide un par de decenas de centímetros para cada lado. No hablemos de la diferencia de profundidad entre los centros radiantes del woofer y del tweeter, así que vas a tener que alinearlos temporalmente o vas a tener que sentarte en el piso para escuchar mas o menos bien.

Yo también iría pensando en un sistema de tres vías....


----------



## lisandro_maciel

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y... seguramente sí, por que el XT25 es direccional pero en frecuencias mucho mas altas. Acá estamos hablando de un aumento importante en la direccionalidad en el medio de la banda de mayor sensibilidad del oído (2.5 kHz). Eso es bastante molesto por que se te reduce mucho la amplitud de la imagen, al punto de que el sweet-spot mide un par de decenas de centímetros para cada lado.


 
Ufff.... que errado estaba, siempre pense que a una misma frecuencia, un parlante de menor diametro era mas direccional!!!.
Para no hacerlo mas largo, recordas si hay por el foro algun tema en el cual pueda aprender mas sobre esto.
Un saludo grande


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lisandro_maciel dijo:


> Para no hacerlo mas largo, recordas si hay por el foro algun tema en el cual pueda aprender mas sobre esto.
> Un saludo grande


Es que no hay mucho que aprender a menos que quieras empezar con el análisis matemático de esta historia. Mejor leete la primera parte de *este artículo* que tiene resumido y basicamente explicado todo esto.

Saludos!


----------



## gerardodw

Hola, Tengo ganas de hacerme unos monitores.
Qué opinan de Tonhalle? Es una marca de la que escuche hablar bien pero no se como se comportará como para monitores de estudio.
Estos son los componentes que tenía en mente.

WOOFER: 
W6150KWoofer profesional desarrollado para atender la mas amplia gama de necesidades en baja frecuencia y medios bajos de pequeñas discos, salones de fiestas, hogares y gabinetes monitores para estudios de grabación debido a su muy alta definición y gran linealidad.
Mecánica 115/20.
Aplicación en sistemas Hi-End / Hi-Fi
Versión con campana de fundición de aluminio y conjuto móvil de Kevlar®
Estructura exclusiva tonhalle® de fundición de aluminio con perno ventilado desarrollada por nuestro dpto. de ingeniería para optimizar su rigidez estructural y comportamiento térmico. 
Diámetro: 160 mm (6")

Impedancia: 8 ohms

Resistencia D.C.: 5.8 ohms

Potencia:  *RMS: 150 W contínuos, ruido rosa 1 kHz
                *Prog. Mus.: 300 W  

Sensibilidad: 86 dB SPL, 1W, 1m

Rango de frecuencias: 22 Hz a 5.8 kHz

Cruce recomendado: 4.5 kHz

Diámetro bobina: 38 mm (1 1/2")


TEWEETER:
T13DR
 Reproductor de alta frecuencia para reproducir con gran nitidez y baja potencia frecuencias altas en gabinetes o sistemas para el hogar.
Respuesta en Frecuencia: 3,5-22 kHz

Nivel de presión sonora: 97 dB contínuos

Nivel de potencia máxima: 120 W

Cruce recomendado: 2.9 kHz - 18 dB/octava
                                 5 kHz - 12 dB/octava

Impedancia nominal: 8 ohms

Resistencia D.C.: 6 ohms (+/- 10%)

Dimensión bobina: 26 mm

Cruce recomendado: 4.5 kHz

Diámetro bobina: 32 mm (1 1/4")

Diafragma: textil (seda)


DIVISOR DE FRECUENCIA: 
Tipo: pasa altos

Impedancia: para 8 ohms

Potencia soportada: 150 W RMS

Corte: 5000 Hz

Atenuación: 12 dB/octava



Obviamente La idea es seguir todas las recomendaciones del artículo.

Desde ya, muchas Gracias.

Gerardo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ya lo habras leido, pero lo primero es solicitarle a la gente de Audifan los parametros T/S del midwoofer y del tweeter.
Luego tenes que simular para encontrar el tamaño optimo de caja.
Luegp tenes que poner los parlantes en su caja y medir la rsta en frecuencis.... y este punto es el critico. Audifan te da sin dramas los t/s si se los pedis, pero no tienen la rsta en frecuencia para que tengas una referencia contra la cual validar tus mediciones... y si te aparecen picos, valles, resonancias, etc.. vas a complicar el xover o los puntos de corte. Si es un experimento... todo bien, si no.... puede ser un gasto alto sin mucha utilidad.
Por desgracia, el "mercado nacional" no exige esa informacion preliminar basica, ellos no la determinan y vos terminas jugando a las adivinanzas.
Los parlantes tonhalle no son malos, pero al no tener info relevante no podes predecir lo que vas a conseguir...


----------



## electrico

Hola tengo una duda en un bafle es mejor que el medio y el tweeter estén lo más cerca posible? O no afecta en nada la distancia que haya entre ellos Saludos!.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

electrico dijo:


> Hola tengo una duda en un bafle es mejor que el medio y el tweeter estén lo más cerca posible? O no afecta en nada la distancia que haya entre ellos Saludos!.



Depende de un par de cosas, pero siempre es recomendable que esten lo mas cerca posible.


----------



## AntonioAA

Tengo mis dudas de como se comporte el conjunto que mencionas para un dos vias . En general el woofer puede andar bien si le haces la caja apropiada . Es un dos vias es complicado encontrar la frecuencia de corte ya que tenes que ver a que frecuencias el woofer hace "pavadas"  y si podes llegar con el tweeter a esa frecuencia . En el caso que ilustras llegan demasiado justo .
Yo trataria de conseguir un tweeter importado , lo cual puede ser un dolor de cabeza y bolsillo en estos tiempos , pero que llegue "comodo" a los 2KHz . O sea que su frecuencia de resonancia ande debajo de 1KHz  . Un modelito interesante ( yo lo tengo ) es http://seas.no/index.php?option=com...fc&catid=45:seas-prestige-tweeters&Itemid=462 
...hay otros parecidos de la misma marca y de otras ....


----------



## martin12as

tengo en mente armar algo como lo que propuso gerardodw, un woofer de 6.5" y un tweeter de domo de la marca tonhalle, la idea es poder escuchar con una buena calidad, no pretendo alcanzar un resultado hi fi excelente, pero me conformo con superar el de cualquier minicomponente comercial, que es lo que estoy usando ahora.

ahora las dudas que tengo, es si se puede usando esos componentes, o si seria mejor hacer un 3 vías metiendo un medio de 5" también, porque el tweeter no creo que llegue tan abajo, ni el woofer tan arriba, en su web recomiendan cortar ambos en 4.5khz, llegara bien el woofer hasta esa frecuencia?

y en caso de hacer un 3 vías, convendrá cambiar el woofer de 6" por uno de 8"?

les pregunte a los vendedores por la respuesta de frecuencia y me dicen que el tweeter es de 4.5khz hasta 20 khz, y el woofer desde 3.85Khz hasta 6.2Khz con una caída de 1 db, supongo que los 3.85khz es donde empieza a tener respuesta con -1db.

estoy consultando porque no se que parlantes comprar para empezar, los tweeter cuestan $300, los medios de 5" $415 y los woofer $871 el de 6" y $906 el de 8", casi lo mismo, por la tanto un 2 vías costaría $1200 aproximadamente y un 3 vias $1600. no se si es caro o barato, pero es un precio que podría pagar y lamentablemente en este país es casi lo único que se consigue.

tanto el medio de 5" como los woofer de 6" y 8" vienen con cono de celulosa o kevlar, 

la idea por ahora es hacer un 2.0, pero apenas lo termine tengo pensado hacer un subwoofer también y que sea un 2.1

estoy dispuesto a bi o  tri amplificar y hacer todas las TL, XO, y circuitos que hagan falta. 

micrófono para medición no tengo, pero quizás pueda improvisar algo con algunas cosas que tiene un amigo, tiene una placa de sonido para grabación y algunos micrófonos que usa para grabar música, no es lo ideal, pero quizás sirva para algo, sino en algún momento comprare un micrófono.

la carpintería mas o menos la puedo manejar, tengo un poco de experiencia en unas cajas para subwoofer que había hecho para el auto, y mi viejo tiene varias herramientas que me puede prestar.

en conclusión, recomiendan el combo del woofer de 6.5" + tweeter? o convendría comprar otra cosa, o agregar o cambiar algún componente?


----------



## AntonioAA

Si lees bien lo que pusimos mas arriba ... estas casi contestado . Un 8" en un 3 vias obviamente va a ser mejor .. 
Pero si no tenes posibilidad de medir  ... te vas a volver loco .
Tonhalle te vende los divisores hechos para sus parlantes ... consultales si van bien con lo que queres armar y tenes el problema resuelto . 
Ahora si queres investigar , bienvenido ...


----------



## martin12as

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si lees bien lo que pusimos mas arriba ... estas casi contestado . Un 8" en un 3 vias obviamente va a ser mejor ..
> Pero si no tenes posibilidad de medir  ... te vas a volver loco .
> Tonhalle te vende los divisores hechos para sus parlantes ... consultales si van bien con lo que queres armar y tenes el problema resuelto .
> Ahora si queres investigar , bienvenido ...



muchas gracias, entonces compro los woofer de 8", los mid de 5" y un par de tweeter y con eso se podrían armar unos parlantes de buena calidad? 

los crossover tenia ganas de hacerlos activos, aunque si hiciera falta también podría hacerlos pasivos, o alguna mezcla en ambos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

martin12as dijo:


> muchas gracias, entonces compro los woofer de 8", los mid de 5" y un par de tweeter y con eso se podrían armar unos parlantes de buena calidad?


Definí que es "*buena calidad*"


----------



## martin12as

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Definí que es "*buena calidad*"



me refiero a hacer unos parlantes que tengan un sonido lo mas agradable, limpio, fiel, plano, etc, no pretendo lograr que suenen igual a sus equipos y el de los demás miembros que poseen muchos conocimientos, instrumentos y han dedicado muchísimo tiempo en investigación y perfeccionamiento para lograr esos resultados, sino como dije un poco mas arriba, me conformo con lograr algo que suene un poco mejor que un equipo comercial promedio sony, aiwa, lg, etc


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Definí que es "*buena calidad*"



Ud. es muy malo , Dr. ! 
Es cierto que el termino es muy amplio sobre todo en esto .... y que solo empezar a conocer y apreciar solo lleva a querer MAS! 
Creo entender la consulta del joven .... y digo:

- No es dificil conseguir algo mejorcito que las marcas comerciales , que estan hechas pensando en reducir costos .
Sus principales problemas son: Cajas de material demasiado fino, resuenan y vibran.
Ecualización destinada a ser "espectacular" pero lejos de plano . Crossovers muy primitivos , con capacitores electroliticos , bobinas de nucleo ferromagnetico , parlantes con superposición ....

- Por otra parte los parlantes de los cuales hablamos , no son una locura , solo algo accesible en las actuales condiciones .

- Sin embargo con una caja bien calculada y un crossover bien diseñado y calibrado , podes tener resultados muy aceptables.

- Creo que para empezar , podrias ir a un crossover pasivo . Es algo mas simple de implementar . Posteriormente ir a uno activo . En ambos casos tenes que hacer mediciones para ver en que sentido vas . 
Si bien vas a leer que el activo es perfecto ( pero cuando funciona todo ok ) , tenes que armarlo con componentes relativamente buenos , cosa que no es facil encontrar .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

martin12as dijo:


> me refiero a hacer unos parlantes que tengan un sonido lo mas agradable, limpio, fiel, plano, etc, no pretendo lograr que suenen igual a sus equipos y el de los demás miembros que poseen muchos conocimientos, instrumentos y han dedicado muchísimo tiempo en investigación y perfeccionamiento para lograr esos resultados, sino como dije un poco mas arriba, me conformo con lograr algo que suene un poco mejor que un equipo comercial promedio sony, aiwa, lg, etc


Bueno... podés hacer algo que "_suene bien y correcto_" en el sentido de que tenga una respuesta en frecuencia lo mas plana posible y con alguna ecualización para posicionar el sonido en el lugar correcto. Ahora bien, no esperés maravillas de los parlante Tonhalle: son, en numerosos aspectos, mucho mejores que cualquier parlante chino que anda por ahí, no son baratos pero son consistentes en sus parámetros T/S y te los pueden dar ellos mismo si se los pedís, con lo cual te ahorrás una partecita de las mediciones, peeeeeeeero las distorsiones no son comparables a parlantes de igual precio en pesos (o un poco más) pero importados, la performance de los motores magnéticos deja que desear y no tienen ningún avance tecnológico relevante respecto a la vieja técnica de fabricación de parlantes. Los de mejores características suelen ser los de cono de Kevlar, pero hay que pedirles los T/S y analizar a partir de ahí.
Dado que no tenés experiencia, y que probablemente vayas por un xover pasivo, yo te recomiendo que encarés un sistema de dos vías (6" + tweeter), ampliable a 2.1. El unico problema con esto es que tenés que conocer la rsta en frecuencia del midwoofer y del tweeter (y eso vas a tener que medirlo ya puestos en la caja), por que la Fs de esos tweeters es bastante alta (1.5 kHz o más), lo cual implica que los vas a cortar arriba de los 3 kHz y entonces necesitás que el midwoofer llegue bien hasta esa frecuencia y más. Poner un rango medio trae otros problemas... en particular el ajuste de un xover bastante mas complejo y el aumento del volumen de la caja... y ya se empieza a poner molesto el asunto. Por desgracia, no hay datos de rsta en fcia de esos parlantes, con lo cual estás con los ojos casi cerrados. Si a eso le sumás que para ecualizar electrónicamente vas a necesitar cajas selladas, lo que les quita graves y vuelve necesario el subwoofer... pronto vas a encontrar que es un proyecto ambicioso y que tenés que estar dispuesto a arriesgar y asumir compromisos... que pueden no gustarte... y ni hablar del tiempo necesario.

Toda esta sanata para tratar de ponerte en órbita alrededor del problema. No soy malo como dice Antonio... solo que ya conozco la realidad.

Suerte en el viaje!!


----------



## martin12as

Dr. Zoidberg y AntonioAA muchas gracias por las respuestas, esta muy bien que digan lo que tengan que decir, es el tipo de respuesta que estoy buscando, y es preferible saber lo mas posible antes de comprar y después decepcionarte.

las conclusiones que puedo sacar creo que serian que tonhalle es una buena marca si se quiere investigar, aprender y obtener resultados mejores que cualquier equipo comercial con parlantes chinos pero no vale la pena gastar demasiado dinero, ni tiempo en tratar de lograr algo hi end, ya que para eso seria mejor comprar componentes importados de mejor calidad.

también voy a tener en cuenta el consejo de empezar con un 2 vías de 6" y tweeter con crossover pasivo, aunque los productos nacionales no son lo ideal para esto.

en fin, voy a ver si puedo importar parlantes como para aspirar a algo de una calidad mejor, y sino empiezo a investigar y aprender con lo que hay acá sabiendo lo que son y las limitaciones.

muchas gracias


----------



## cantoni11

Hola .Juan Filas .Muy bueno tu aporte.me encantaria poder llevar adelante un proyecto como este.Aunque hay varias cosas que no tengo claras.Como y donde consigo los trandusctores ,tanto el wofer como el tweter?'' luego faltaria las medidas de la caja y el crossover .saludos


----------



## pitagorico

Buen día,
Alguien sabe qué set de parlantes de lo que se consigue hoy en argentina son buenos para armarse unos buenos monitores de estudio de 2 vías?


----------



## Fogonazo

pitagorico dijo:


> Buen día,
> Alguien sabe qué set de parlantes de lo que se consigue hoy en argentina son buenos para armarse unos buenos monitores de estudio de 2 vías?



¿ Y que inconveniente tiene los que empleo el autor del tema ?, el autor es de Argentina.


----------



## pitagorico

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y que inconveniente tiene los que empleo el autor del tema ?, el autor es de Argentina.



Ah sería genial usarlos, pero el hilo es de 2011 y no los encuentro en argentina. Si alguien sabe donde se consiguen es bienvenido el dato. Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pitagorico dijo:


> Ah sería genial usarlos, pero el hilo es de 2011 y no los encuentro en argentina. Si alguien sabe donde se consiguen es bienvenido el dato. Gracias!


www.madisound.com


----------



## mati9054

Buenas! Soy nuevo en el foro pero ya estuve leyendo bastante, hay muchisima info por todas partes y le despierta a uno las ganas de conocer mas

Hace rato venia con las ganas de tener un monitor, pero los precios son elevadisimos entonces andaba queriendo armarme unos. De 6,5" me resultan algo grandes ya que no cuento con demasiado espacio, es mas diria que de 5" tambien me resutan algo grandes (aunque si no queda otra, terminaria inclinandome por ahi). Existen alternativas recomendables para hacer algo mas pequeño? 

Y además, si quisiera pre amplificarlo para utilizar en la pc, por donde puedo empezar a orientarme? lo conectaria mediante una pequeña consola xenyx.

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Podes hacer algo como *esto*, pero necesitarás un subwoofer o cambiar el diseño a bass-reflex.


----------



## mati9054

Excelente! Anoche estuve viendo ese tema y no lo había visto cuando busque. Pero basicamente es justo lo que necesito, muchisimas gracias.
Tengo un subwoofer (que tengo intenciones de mejorar de todas formas) asi que estoy barbaro. CUalquier cosa consultaré por ahi

Un saludo


----------

